# Trooper Mark Toney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Mark Toney Iowa State Patrol, Iowa

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 20, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 43
Tour of Duty: 24 years
Badge Number: 227

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: September 20, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Trooper Mark Toney was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. Highway 65/69, south of Indianola, at about 4:40 pm.

He was traveling with emergency equipment activated when the patrol car left the roadway and overturned several times, landing in a field. The vehicle burst into flames during during the accident.

Trooper Toney had served with the Iowa State Patrol for 24 years. He is survived by his two sons and parents.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Colonel Patrick J. Hoye
Iowa State Patrol
215 East 7th Street
Des Moines, IA 50319

Phone: (515) 725-6090


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP...Sad, Trooper could a have been retiring about now.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Trooper Toney


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Toney


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

R.I.P. Trooper Toney


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Trooper


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Trooper


----------

